# Sometimes you need to listen



## groovytwo (Oct 2, 2007)

Little Johnny watched his daddy's car pass by the school playground and go into the woods. Curious, he followed the car and saw Dad and Aunt Jane in a passionate embrace. Little Johnny found this so exciting that he could not contain himself as he ran home and started to tell his mother, "Mum, I was at the playground and I saw Daddy's car go into the woods with Aunt Jane. I went back to look and he was giving Aunt Jane a big kiss, then he helped her take off her shirt. Then Aunt Jane helped Daddy take his pants off, then Aunt Jane........"

At this point Mummy cut him off and said, "Johnny, this is such an interesting story, suppose you save the rest of it for supper time. I want to see the look on Daddy's face when you tell it tonight." At the dinner table, Mummy asked little Johnny to tell his story. Johnny started his story, "I was at the playground and I saw Daddy's car go into the woods with Aunt Jane. I went back to look and he was giving Aunt Jane a big kiss, then he helped her take off her shirt. Then Aunt Jane helped Daddy take his pants off, then Aunt Jane and Daddy started doing the same thing that Mummy and Uncle Bill used to do when Daddy was in the Army."

moral: Sometimes you need to listen to the whole story before you interrupt.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

zhuifeng1699,

I order 600 fake Rolex and 200 pair fake Nike shoe.

You contact me [email protected]

my website http://www.northlondondirectory.co.uk/

we do good business 

Pete.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol: briliant


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Excellent!! :lol:


----------

